# CSUSA November Group Buy #2 (Thanksgiving)



## LagniappeRob (Nov 8, 2013)

Good Morning!!  

Welcome to the November CSUSA Group Buy #2. With Mannie's (aka Monty) help, I've volunteered to run Group Buy #2 since it seems like more people have wanted in than can be handled easily in a single GB and several of us have missed it.    I've been wanting to help out more around here, so this might be a way I can do that. I'll try my best to run this as smoothly as possible. 

My goal is to have everything done and ordered for the 20th which hopefully will be able to be received by Thanksgiving on Nov 28th. That will give me a 4 day weekend to check, sort, box up and ship everything. 

At Mannie's suggestion I did change the postage to a regional rate box ($8.19) which is a little smaller than a MFRB but also a little cheaper. Depending on what you order, we'll adjust up or down as necessary. 

$50 of insurance is now included with Priority Mail. *YOU* are responsible for any additional insurance you want. I used to have the tables before they changed it, but can't find the new ones... I can get the exact amount when you submit your order and let you know. 

If you see something I missed, or have questions, please let me know!

*This is my 1st time, so please be gentle. :biggrin: *

Thanks,
Rob

+++  The Specifics +++

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of   25% plus the CSUSA “club” discount of 13%. This is a very limited buy.  *This buy is open to the first 12 respondents to this thread OR until November 19 at 11:59 C.D.T., whichever occurs first.  *

*I will post in this thread when 12 participants have been reached. Please do not be discouraged after I make that post. If  I need to extend the buy to 1 or 2 additional folks to get your order  in, I'll allow it as long as the time deadline has not passed. *

REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE:
• There is a minimum purchase of 10 Artisan kits AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below.
• PM me to get in – first 12 in are in.
• Also reply to this thread so others know when the ten is met.
  Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and   correspondence. I will PM you if you are one of the first 10 to respond   “I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.” I will give you my email  address to return the spreadsheet to. There is a block at the top of the  spreadsheets. It requires:

Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address

If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!

DEADLINES:
• First 12 respondents with at least 10 Artisan kits
• Spreadsheet must be returned by Monday November 18, 2013 (Midnight – CST)
• PayPal (only payment option) by Tuesday November 19, 2013 (Midnight – CST)
• International orders will be accommodated, you must pay additional   shipping charges/customs fees as required by your country. I will   estimate these as best as possible for Paypal payments, however – all   accounts must be settled in full prior to me shipping your stuff to you.

PAYPAL ONLY:
I will be placing the order by Wednesday November 20, 2013. If you have not   made the PP payment by that time scheduled above I will drop you from   the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal   information once I receive your order back. Please do not sign up and   then not follow through, it knocks someone else out of a chance to   participate. 

SHIPPING:
Will be defaulted to published USPS Regional Rate 1 for online postage price of   $8.19. It will   include tracking and delivery confirmation. For smaller orders that will   fit the small priority box, I will refund the difference in shipping.   Likewise, if you have very large orders, it may not be able to fit into   one regional rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you   place your order, and we'll go from there. 

KITS AVAILABLE:
For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only. *Apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern, and will not be included in this buy!* (The extra 13% discount is based on the total order dollar amount which I am sure the buy will exceed).*   I used a previous group buy spreadsheet but did go through and update   any price changes as well as a couple of plating differences. However,   any changes or inaccuracies will be corrected when order is placed with   CSUSA.* I believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up   any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers. If you find   any discrepancies in the spreadsheet, please contact me ASAP! I will   confirm your total via PM with appropriate discounts after all order   sheets have been returned to me. 
I have highlighted a few lines in the spreadsheet – RED items are discontinued – please do not order them. They were left in as an FYI only. Orange items are clearance priced. The 25% off quantity discount does not apply to these items, but the 13% discount does apply. The spreadsheet should calculate prices on these items correctly.

  Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy, no other items will be included. *I am willing to make exception to this requirement for a "non-pen" item or two - but let's not go crazy...OK?*

There will be *NO backorders*. Out of stock items will be refunded without   any questions. .

SHIPPING INSURANCE:
  I do not require that you pay for insurance but I highly recommend it.* I will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control.*   You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my   hands I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance then PM me   and I will calculate the cost and add it to your spreadsheet. *I recommend insuring your shipment for the FULL retail value of your order!*

The attached spreadsheet (November Group Buy #2) will calculate your total   cost for pens including both the 25% and the 13% discount from CSUSA.   The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after the 25% discount is   applied in order to qualify for the additional 13%. If we do not exceed   the $1000, it may be necessary to reopen the buy, but I do not   anticipate this to be a problem. 

  I have included a $0.50 “handling fee” to cover costs of printing, shipping labels, tape, etc.

  I have also rounded up the PayPal fee to 4%. PayPal fee calculation   seems to be wonky even though they claim it is $0.30 + 2.9% of the   transaction. For International orders, the PP fee will be slightly higher. Once all payments are received and accounts settled to my   satisfaction, I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. I’ll try   to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $0.25 will  not  be refunded.

  Please complete your order within the spreadsheet. *Before you return the spreadsheet to me by email – CHANGE THE FILENAME as follows: Your First Name_Your Last Name_CSUSA_Nov.xls*   – I will save each individual order on my hard drive so I can  reference  them as needed to compile the master order. I want your name  in the  filename – no smart-alecky baloney. You know what I mean! :tongue:

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.

Post in this thread that you are in with at least the 10 kit minimum. I   will PM to confirm and send you my email for you to send the filled in   spread sheet back to me. These requirements are intended to be very   specific. If you have any questions PM me right away.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## scotian12 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Group Buy*

Hi Rob....would you please include me in this group buy. International order to Canada.  Thanks   Darrell Eisner


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 8, 2013)

put me in.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 8, 2013)

Just to re-iterate to be included you need to commit to a minimum of 10 kits.



> Post in this thread that you are in with at least the 10 kit minimum. I will PM to confirm and send you my email for you to send the filled in spread sheet back to me. These requirements are intended to be very specific. If you have any questions PM me right away.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Nov 8, 2013)

Rob please add me in, I will buy at least 10 kits.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## SteveG (Nov 8, 2013)

I want to be included in this buy, and agree to meet all requirements and 10 kit minimums.
Steve Guzy


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 8, 2013)

I'd like to be in with at least 10 kits if there is room.


----------



## healeydays (Nov 8, 2013)

As I mentioned in my PM I'm in for a min of 20 kits


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 8, 2013)

1/2 way there... we've got 6 people so far.


----------



## The Penguin (Nov 8, 2013)

If you need any assistance - please let me know. I'd be glad to provide you tips on running a buy, and copies of my spreadsheets that I use.

Tip No. 1 - Venus kits come in a box rather than bagged. Anyone ordering 10 or more Venus kits will probably have to bump up to a MFRB or a Regional Rate B for shipping rather than SFRB or RRA...especially if they order more than 10 kits.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 8, 2013)

Please include me!


----------



## jmbaker79 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey Rob, Im In for at least 10 kits, PM sent!


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 8, 2013)

The Penguin said:


> If you need any assistance - please let me know. ...



Thanks! Anything you want to pass along is appreciated.  The problem is I don't know what I don't know.  I wouldn't have tried this on the Jeep forum I was on, but IAP is more like a community. I think it will go well.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 8, 2013)

Whoa... Already got back one of the spreadsheets and PP.  

If *EVERYONE* is in and wants it sent off before the 20th, that's fine with me. But some might be counting on paydays or something, so feel free to take up to the 18th for the SS and 19th for PP if you need it. 

Right now we're still a few short, but given that it's only a few hours in from the OP, I don't see a problem.


----------



## Edgar (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm in for at least 10 kits.
Ed


----------



## WalkOn (Nov 8, 2013)

Please add me, I'll buy at least 10 kits.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Bocere1 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm in for at least 10


----------



## PMisiaszek (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm in for at least 10 kits


----------



## New Bill (Nov 8, 2013)

*Group buy*

I'm a newbie.....can I get in on this?

I'll order at least 20 kits.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 8, 2013)

We're at 13... I'm going to let 2 more in then close it.


----------



## mikellem (Nov 8, 2013)

I am in for 10 kits if there is room!

Thank You,

Mike


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 8, 2013)

1 more spot...


Also there are 2 questions spotted on the spreadsheet.

1) Line 27 Beaded Slimline is on the ss at 10.75. It appears the correct price is 5.20
If you're ordering those update it.

2) Lines 144-147 - the PSI Bolt Actions -  there's a question on pricing. We need to confirm that they are included in the 25% off since they technically not "Artisan". I'll let you all know when Monty gets back to me.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 8, 2013)

We have 15 (16 including me), more than enough...  I'm going to close this now. 

In for this buy are:
healeydays
scotian12
firewhatfire
Indiana_Parrothead
SteveG
Dan_Masshardt
thewishman
jmbaker
edohmann
WalkOn
Bocere1
PMisiaszek
New Bill
mikellem
fitty

and me...  I almost forgot to PM myself. I would have been upset if I missed this one too. :biggrin:


----------



## healeydays (Nov 8, 2013)

So are you moving up the ordering date since it is closed?


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 8, 2013)

Not necessarily...  It's closed to any more buyers. But the current group has until the 18th & 19th to turn everything in. If everyone's good with moving it up, I am too. But some may need the time to get things together or a payday or ?.  I'm not even sure exactly what I want to buy yet personally - but I could be pretty quick.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 9, 2013)

I can take 1 more... someone needed to drop out.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 9, 2013)

FYI - Mannie wil be confirming the discount on the Bolt Action kits on Monday.


----------



## Timbo (Nov 9, 2013)

Count me in for at least 10 kits


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 9, 2013)

That brings up back to 15 + me... so we're closed again.


----------



## rkimery (Nov 10, 2013)

If not too late, probably is, I'd go for 15-20 kits anyway. Maybe more...


----------



## bcowin (Nov 10, 2013)

rkimery said:


> If not too late, probably is, I'd go for 15-20 kits anyway. Maybe more...




Me, too!


----------



## Monty (Nov 11, 2013)

LagniappeRob said:


> FYI - Mannie wil be confirming the discount on the Bolt Action kits on Monday.


Allison at CSUSA confirmed to me this morning that the PSI B/A gets the same discounts as the Artisan kits.


----------



## The Penguin (Nov 11, 2013)

it gets quantity pricing AND club discount?


----------



## Monty (Nov 11, 2013)

The Penguin said:


> it gets quantity pricing AND club discount?


That's what she told me.


----------



## killer-beez (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm always late to the dance...  If there is a waiting list please add me to it.  I'm in for 10+ kits if there is room.


----------



## jcm71 (Nov 12, 2013)

killer-beez said:


> I'm always late to the dance...  If there is a waiting list please add me to it.  I'm in for 10+ kits if there is room.



Ditto, Rob.  I'd like to order 10-20 if someone drops out.  I know that makes me third or fourth alternate.


----------



## Monty (Nov 12, 2013)

*UPDATE*



Monty said:


> LagniappeRob said:
> 
> 
> > FYI - Mannie wil be confirming the discount on the Bolt Action kits on Monday.
> ...


UPDATE:
I received an email invoice from CSUSA late this afternoon. The discount on the PSI Bolt Action kits was only 10%. I'll call and talk with Allison again tomorrow and see what's up.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 12, 2013)

Monty said:


> UPDATE: I received an email invoice from CSUSA late this afternoon. The discount on the PSI Bolt Action kits was only 10%. I'll call and talk with Allison again tomorrow and see what's up.


i

I think we're going to be disappointed with the answer.  Hopefully not.


----------



## Monty (Nov 13, 2013)

So, here's the low down on the PSI Bolt action kits. The quantity discount is 10%, not the 25% I was originally told, but we do the additional 13% group discount. 
So Rob, you will need to make this correction to the spread sheet. Also, they are out of stock on the PSI Bolt Action replacement tubes.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 13, 2013)

Aw...  well it's better than nothing. 

The good news is that on the spreadsheets I've gotten back already, no one ordered any yet.

Thanks for following up Mannie.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 17, 2013)

Just to remind everyone...  Spreadsheets are due to me by tomorrow midnight Central time.  And payments by Tuesday midnight Central time.


----------



## healeydays (Nov 17, 2013)

How many are you still waiting on?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 17, 2013)

Trying to finish mine up.  

If I'm going to order a couple bolt actions, should I change the price on the sheet or do you want to after I send it?

Thanks.


----------



## Monty (Nov 17, 2013)

While I was adjusting my spreadsheet to the discount for the bolt action  pens, it came out 8% not the 10% I posted earlier. I had to split my  order in two because my PP debit card only allows $3000 per day. Up on  comparing the two invoices, one gave 10% while the second gave 8%. I'll  call CSUSA tomorrow and see whats up. I've PMed Rob about this.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 18, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Trying to finish mine up.
> 
> If I'm going to order a couple bolt actions, should I change the price on the sheet or do you want to after I send it?
> 
> Thanks.



Yes, please do.  In column M you'll see .75 to the right of the PSI Bolt Actions, change it to .9  ...  We'll deal with 8 vs 10% later if we need to.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 18, 2013)

healeydays said:


> How many are you still waiting on?





Spreadsheets from 3.   PP from 9.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 18, 2013)

As of this morning (granted I haven't finished going through the 100's of emails), I'm missing spreadsheets from:

Dan_Masshardt
thewishman
New Bill

Those are due tonight!! 


++++++++++

On a related note,  I haven't seen PP from,
(obviously) the above plus:
scotian12
jmbaker
WalkOn
PMisiaszek
fitty
rkimery

That is due tomorrow (Tuesday 9/19) night!  I don't want to drop people, but I also don't want to miss the window to get everything here so I can work on it over the long weekend coming up.


----------



## Monty (Nov 18, 2013)

FIY, the discount for the PSI B/A pens is 10% on 20 or more pens, less than 20, the discount is less (but we still get the additional 13% Group discount). Got my discount straightened out.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 18, 2013)

All spreadsheets are in.   Thanks everyone for being timely!!

If you'd like a PP invoice, shoot me a PM and I'll send it out.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 18, 2013)

Everyone should have gotten a link to their spreadsheet via Google Docs. Some had them already... but I've locked them to comment only now. If you need to change something you need to let me know. Please be prompt though, I'm going to start compiling a master order list.

All paypal payments are due tomorrow.  Only 6 remain out there, so I don't think it'll be a problem.  Thanks!


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 18, 2013)

Everyone should have gotten a link to their spreadsheet via Google Docs. Some had them already... but I've locked them to comment only now. If you need to change something you need to let me know. Please be prompt though, I'm going to start compiling a master order list.

All paypal payments are due tomorrow.  Only 6 remain out there, so I don't think it'll be a problem.  Thanks!


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 19, 2013)

Only 2 paypal payments are still out there.  


I have submitted the 1st order and am waiting for them to send me an invoice.  I had to break it up as well. Like Mannie was saying the combined total was going to break the daily limit on the PP debit card.  So I split it up and submitted the 1st half a little early.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 19, 2013)

All payments are in.

1st order has been placed and should ship out today...  I'll be placing the other later tomorrow or early Thursday. That should have all the orders here in time for the holiday weekend for sorting/re-packaging with time to spare.

Thanks to everyone for being so timely!


----------



## thewishman (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks, Rob!


----------



## rkimery (Nov 20, 2013)

Indeed! Thanks Rob!


----------



## SteveG (Nov 20, 2013)

We all appreciate the work you are putting into this.
Steve


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks

2nd order went in this morning.


----------



## healeydays (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks Rob,

                Are you using Mardi Gras beads or jambalaya for packing material?

Mike B


----------



## Monty (Nov 21, 2013)

I think Mardi Grad beads would work better. Jambalaya may leak out of the box and make a mess in the mail.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


healeydays said:


> Thanks Rob,
> 
> Are you using Mardi Gras beads or jambalaya for packing material?
> 
> Mike B


----------



## healeydays (Nov 21, 2013)

Monty said:


> I think Mardi Grad beads would work better. Jambalaya may leak out of the box and make a mess in the mail.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> healeydays said:
> ...



That's why I didn't ask for crawfish.  Wouldn't work up here anyways as their big brothers the lobsta would just laugh...


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 24, 2013)

Box #1 has been sorted.   Just have to confirm individual boxes against the original orders and mail those. Those 1st ones will probably start going out on Tuesday or Wednesday.   Box #2 is on it's way from CSUSA. Should be here tomorrow or Tuesday. I expect all of them to be out and on their way to y'all by the next Monday (probably sooner). 

Then I'll work on updating the invoices and the following week. I did notice a couple items that the price changed in our favor.


----------



## Monty (Nov 24, 2013)

LagniappeRob said:


> ...   Box #2 is on it's way from CSUSA. Should be here tomorrow or Tuesday. I expect all of them to be out and on their way to y'all by the next Monday (probably sooner)


If it's coming FedEx like mine, FedEx doesn't deliver on Mondays.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 25, 2013)

Monty said:


> If it's coming FedEx like mine, FedEx doesn't deliver on Mondays.



Really?  I didn't know that. When/how did that happen?


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 25, 2013)

I was curious because I never realized that before... it's true. FedEx regular "home delivery" excludes Sunday and Monday. Apparently, Saturday got added in at no extra charge in its place. I also didn't know there's "home evening delivery" and "date specific" options available (for a charge I'm sure).  Learn something new...


----------



## LagniappeRob (Dec 2, 2013)

Everything is boxed up. I was planning on printing labels last night but when I got home from a 2 day show I was totally exhausted. I sat down in the recliner and was falling asleep. I don't remember the last time that happened...  

Sorry but none when out today. I'll print at least the 1st batch of labels and have them out in the morning. The rest on Wednesday. Unless I can get all of them labeled tonight... 

Sorry for the delay. I wanted to have them all going this morning, but it just didn't happen.


----------



## SteveG (Dec 2, 2013)

No apology needed for a slight delay where your own work got priority over this volunteer work. Thanks for your kind efforts.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks Rob, I got the shipping notification, we are getting close now. Thanks for all the work on this.

Mike


----------



## LagniappeRob (Dec 3, 2013)

Everyone should have their tracking # in PM.  They'll be dropped off at the PO this afternoon. I need to go in to send an international one... 

Most of them said they would be at their destination 12/5 except a couple of the far away guys and you can probably guess who y'all are...


----------



## New Bill (Dec 4, 2013)

Received my goody box today. Post office is on the ball. 

Thanks Rob!!


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Dec 5, 2013)

Rob, I received my box today, everything is there thanks. I see you we're le to get it in a small box, don't refund me anything you more than earned anything extra. 

Thanks for all the hard work,
Mike


----------



## rkimery (Dec 5, 2013)

Rob
Many thanks! Received my order today. All in the box, GREAT job on this buy!
Thanks!
Randy


----------



## LagniappeRob (Dec 10, 2013)

Hopefully no one has had any problems receiving their package. Everything should be to y'all with maybe the exception of the 1 international package. I'd hope even that one is there by now.

I've broken a tooth and have been somewhat out of it. Dentist put me on antibiotics and pain pills. It got too infected to work on just that fast... so I'm doing things to try to keep my mind off of it and nothing that requires too much attention right at the second. If someone needs me to reconcile/finalize their buy let me know and I'll see what I can do. (This is really messing me up - I have another show weekend after next and need to restock certain things and won't touch the lathe right now! Lathe + pain meds = not a good idea!) Otherwise, I'd like to wait until not on the pain meds.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 10, 2013)

I got my box and am very happy! If I had gotten it a few days earlier, I would have made up the pens for a special show. The show didn't need those extra pens - I'm so glad it worked out the way it did!

On the last day of the show, a previous customer called and ordered 6 of those pens with a special material. If I had made them up, I would not have the stock I needed to fill the order. 

Thank you for the group buy and *THANK YOU FOR SHIPPING WHEN YOU DID!* You made it possible for me to thrill a wholesale customer with a quick turnaround.

I am really happy with the buy and the great discounts - you made my Christmas season.


----------



## SteveG (Dec 10, 2013)

I am posting now (rec'd a couple days ago)to acknowledge receipt of my order all complete and good. Thanks so very much…lot of volunteer effort spent here, and it is certainly appreciated. Most unfortunate being pounded by the tooth problem, and hopes you recover quickly to prep your show.


----------

